
Show HN: MerkleX, the fast decentralized exchange you've been waiting for - patricklorio
https://merklex.io/
======
marcell
From end user perspective, what’s the benefit of a decentralized exchange over
something like Coinbase Pro?

~~~
patricklorio
The main benefits for me are: access, control, security, and cost.

access: There are a lot of regions that Coinbase Pro and other exchanges are
unable to service. Decentralized exchanges are open to anyone with an internet
access.

control: On merkleX you play by the rules of an immutable Smart Contract. The
rules of centralized exchanges are subject to change and unexpected downtime.
There's been multiple occasions where Coinbase withdraws have been frozen for
almost a day due to scaling issues and internal decisions.

security: This is a double edge sword. The rules of merkleX put immutable code
in charge. There is no way for a bad actor from the inside or the outside to
lie, hide, or steal. The other edge of the sword is if there is a logical or
implementation bug in the code that is in charge. Our approach for this is to
keep things simple and have really aggressive security audits.

cost: Centralized exchanges have a large ongoing overhead for compliance,
security, and bureaucratic process. Once a decentralized exchange becomes
established the operating costs become tied to the Ethereum Gas usage.
Depending on implementation this can differ dramatically but with the right
technology, which we think we have, it is quite low.

